# x



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, while at the gym I don?t have a clue when I?ve ?over done it? because I?m so numb? it?s a pain when I wake up the next day unable to move my arm as far as I should? =S.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

I would be extremely careful in trying to connect the dots yourself. 
Remember, in complex interactions like brain/mind science, 1 + 1 rarely equals 2.

There are just too many complexities, be careful. As you think your logic may be helping you, thinking too much and making decisions based on your own 'theory' may cause you alot of harm.

Trust me

Eric


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I dont think too much gaba is your problem. You basically need gaba to stay alive if you didnt have enough of it you would probley be suffering from seizures 24/7. Too much gaba will just mellow you out really. Benzodiazepines potentiate the action of gaba but dont actually create more gaba. It's more complicated then that in how they actually work but thats a close enough explaination.

There are drugs that block or reduce the action of gaba but for the most part they as toxic as hell. One of these would be the poison picrotoxin. It's a non competitive antagonist of gaba-a. I think that caffiene is also a weak gaba antagonist which is why it tends to reduce the effects of benzos more so then other stimulants. It can also cause seizures in overdose.

If you think too much gaba is your problem drink some coffee or get some caffiene pill's and see if you notice a improvement. That would be one way to test that theory i guess.

Provigil (also known as modafinil) is also another potential gaba antagonist which is used in treating narcolepsy, adhd and fatigue. But there really not to sure on how provigil works yet so dont put much stock into that yet.


----------



## Adrianne1117 (Dec 21, 2021)

Im having the same problem I cant feel muscle fatigue or stretch so I dont know when to stop


----------

